# air pumps?....please help!



## jonathan (Jan 29, 2005)

Are air pumps neccesities for an aquarium, i was just wondering cuz mine broke recently and im wondering if i should buy a new one. Does anyone have any suggestions.



   jonathan


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, the water will be rich in Oxigen that way. But morever, the water absorbs oxigen in the air the MOST when it is exposed in the air, so it's ok without an air pump (I don't have one) but as the water is pulled up to the filtering housing, you should  let the it spread out in a large surface and let the covering open so that the water will be exposed the best!


----------



## jonathan (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks maxpayne_Ihp,you saved me afew bucks.



jonathan


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

You're welcomed! Well, when I was a little boy, whenever the electricity went out, the fish'd swim up to the water surface and "breathe" out there. I just though that the air pump went off so they just can't take enough "air". But, I've read some books on this and, however, if I turned on the filter, have plenty of plants, the air pump is no longer neccessary!


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

In a situation where you have no power, a battery-powered air pump is a nice thing to have... it may even save you a few fish.

However, under normal conditions, a decent filtration system should work wonders. Air pumps aren't needed for such “normal” conditions, and do very little (they cannot change equilibrium of co2 inside the aquarium).


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hiho! I can't find such things, and here, loss of power usually lasts for only couplef of hours and in the day-time. So don't need to worry much.


----------



## bluemerlin (Jan 29, 2005)

I use an air pump for visual effect and to generate a little more water movement than the biowheel alone. 

It seems to work well, and as they are typically only $10 I think they are worth it in larger tanks.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, as I want my tank as a natural living snapshot, I would rather not to use an air pum. But, maybe the air pump brings the tank a wonderful beauty sometimes!


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree, there are certain aquariums which look very neat with a bubble wand of some type. There are also some tacky looking aquariums with similar devices. It just depends on your tank, personally, and your idea of beauty.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

He he, alrighty! II really love a tank with calm area, like a still image. And active tank will be good, also!


----------

